# In the NECK of time..



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I was just in the woods looking for Some Tree forks. It was just getting to dark to see When this little guy decided to show up.. I happened to have my scout with me.. 17 yard neck shot with 38 cal lead


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Don't you just love when you shoot a squirrel and get your ammo back?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That certainly seemed to do the trick ... nice shooting!

Cheers ..... Chales


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shot!

I've taken a lot of Mississippi squirrels back in my younger days.


----------



## Charlie-2007 (Apr 2, 2015)

:woot:


----------

